# Looking for land in Washington State



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

I am looking for 3 to 5 acres of land in Northwest part of Washington State.
I would like complete camper hookups (sewer/septic, water, electrical). I may want to build later on the land. Not looking for house on property. Also want to make sure that I have complete right of easement to land. The closer to the boarder the better.
Hillbillybob


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

The border of what? The ocean, Canada, or Oregon? Lots of property here for sale if you can afford it. Very expensive, but some counties are much cheaper. North is probably the most expensive.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Thinking about Eastern Washington State near the Canadian Boarder.
But will look at anything close to the Canadian Boarder.
Hillbillybob


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

You looking for NE or NW WA? I'm confused...


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Betho said:


> You looking for NE or NW WA? I'm confused...


anywhere along the boarder but would like from central to East side of the state. I'm not really picky.
Hillbillybob


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

I just don't seem to be able to find anything in the Northwest side of the state that I think is worth the money. Either it's just a lot or 20 or more acres. I'm still looking for land anywhere along the Washington/Canadian boarder. 
Don't want much more than 5 acres but willing to look at land up to 10 acres.
I would also like the land to face South and have running water on it.
Got a small non working gold claim? Let me know if it is close to the boarder.

Hillbillybob


----------

